# E-Visitor Rejected can we reapply?



## Terri549 (Feb 5, 2017)

Hello, my boyfriend is of Dutch nationality, and he applied for an e-visitor almost 3 weeks ago. I am of NZ nationality so I have an automatic SCV into the country, unfortunately my boyfriends visa was rejected due to them feeling that he didn't have enough funds in his account and they did not believe he was coming as a tourist and would work illegally. So now my boyfriend has been in Amsterdam waiting to come over and I am now in Australia. The thing is we have 6000 eur but it was in my account (we have separate accounts) and when the immi asked for further information and his account details, we didn't upload any of my account details but we did mention our travel plans and that he would be with me and my family etc...

We have now been told to apply for an ETA instead, and if they ask for more details to transfer the money from my account into his account so it shows he has sufficient funds. I am wondering if this is the best way to go? We are quite nervous now since the rejection and do not want him to be banned from visiting Australia altogether. I am wondering can you reapply for a tourist visa if it has been rejected? I feel that due to the fact we do have sufficient funds the rejection is incorrect and has only happened due to a misunderstanding on our end.


Also, once my boyfriend is here, we were thinking if we liked it in Australia we would apply for a partnership visa as he can get one with me on a 461 visa. We were going to add that onto the ETA visa that he has no intention to work illegally and that if he does want to live here we will apply for a partnership visa? However we have also been told NOT to put this on the visa when we apply as it will be rejected. I am very confused, we just want to be together and we don't want to be telling any untruths but it feels like we need to withhold certain things in order for the visa to be approved?

Any assistance from anyone would be most appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

You've a lot of questions there - the best advice when dealing with rejection by Immi is to contact a registered migration agent for advice and to lodge a fresh application if applicable. They will be able to guide you through the process and prevent you from making a fatal mistake on the forms that would lead to refusal.

A fatal mistake for instance would be telling immigration you are applying for a tourist visa for the sole purpose of applying for a different visa whilst onshore.


----------



## al_ghazal (Nov 19, 2016)

Terri549 said:


> Hello, my boyfriend is of Dutch nationality, and he applied for an e-visitor almost 3 weeks ago. I am of NZ nationality so I have an automatic SCV into the country, unfortunately my boyfriends visa was rejected due to them feeling that he didn't have enough funds in his account and they did not believe he was coming as a tourist and would work illegally. So now my boyfriend has been in Amsterdam waiting to come over and I am now in Australia. The thing is we have 6000 eur but it was in my account (we have separate accounts) and when the immi asked for further information and his account details, we didn't upload any of my account details but we did mention our travel plans and that he would be with me and my family etc...
> 
> We have now been told to apply for an ETA instead, and if they ask for more details to transfer the money from my account into his account so it shows he has sufficient funds. I am wondering if this is the best way to go? We are quite nervous now since the rejection and do not want him to be banned from visiting Australia altogether. I am wondering can you reapply for a tourist visa if it has been rejected? I feel that due to the fact we do have sufficient funds the rejection is incorrect and has only happened due to a misunderstanding on our end.
> 
> ...


You're not going to get banned for applying again but if you don't address the reasons for rejection you'll probably get another refusal. Can't really comment on applying for an ETA or whether you should mention being in a relationship as I am not an expert but common sense suggests it would be good to at least say you'll be spending a lot of time/travelling around together so if you do apply for a partner visa later it doesn't look like you hid the relationship.


----------



## Mania (Sep 7, 2016)

^ Further to that if a question is asked of you on an immigration form or by a case officer about being a relationship it goes without saying that you answer it honestly.

You aren't withouldong information from them if:

At the time of the visa application his intentions are to visit Australia for the purpose of tourism. If subsequently after he arrives you make a decision to apply for another visa after seeing the county then that would be something for you to discuss when you actually get to that bridge. As you don't know wether you want to live here yet "if we liked it in Australia" then you can't possibly know that you are going to apply for a visa onshore yet .

But like I previously said, a chat with a migration agent would be very benificial for you, using a migration agent will make the process much simpler and you will know exactly where you stand.


----------



## ampk (Sep 21, 2013)

It is not a problem to apply for an ETA, but address the reason/s the Visitor Visa was refused.

Know for what reasons a ETA can be issued and that is what you must be in Australia for. 

He may need the funds in his account and from memory it is $1,000 per month if accommodation and other expenses are provided by someone else. Or access like a credit card.


----------



## Terri549 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thanks for the replies everyone, we are currently speaking with a migration agent right now. Hopefully it all works out.


----------



## Zekar (Apr 21, 2017)

Terri549 said:


> Thanks for the replies everyone, we are currently speaking with a migration agent right now. Hopefully it all works out.


Hi;
Did you solve your issue? I also applied for business visa but they declined saying that they are not sure if I will return back. I did apply from internet. Should I reapply by using new account or should I apply with paper document? Pls put some light into it.
Thank you.


----------

